# magnetic impellers and sand and blending sand



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

*are magnetic driven impellers really a concern with sand?*​
yes1565.22%no834.78%


----------



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with magnetic driven impeller filters and sand? I've read that you shouldn't use them together but I've talked to a lot of people who have done it and had no problems.

My second question is has anyone blended two types of sand before. I have play sand in a ten gallon and my girlfriend really likes it. She wants me to put sand in her 29 gallon. I don't mind a bit but she doesn't like the brightness and the ... ummm uniformity of the playsand. I'm trying to think of possible solutions. I'm thinking I could mix a few types of sand together. I have some play sand left over. I think I'm gonna get a bag of pool filter sand or all purpose sand as well as a bag of tahitian moon sand. Then I'm going to put around 25% play sand 50% pool filter/ all purpose sand and 25% tahitian moon sand into my five gallon tank to rinse it and blend it together. Any comments questions or suggestions are appreciated.

another option I've thought of is using some sort of sand blended with pea sized brown-cream colored gravel. Would the two substrates stay well blended or would one settle to the bottom?


----------



## Trammel (May 11, 2005)

I have two Marineland 170's that need new shaft. The silica sand got inside them and trashed the magnets on them.


----------



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

oops. Sorry I guess I double posted this thing. Can a moderator remove one of these or combine them into a single thread please.


----------



## jcollette3 (Sep 7, 2005)

Guess it depends on the type of filter unit were talking about here. Non-HOB canisters generally pass the water through the media before coming into contact w/ the impeller assembly. HOB's are the other way round, they pull water from the tank over the impeller assembly, then through the media. If you have HOB's, shorten your intake tube, and turn off the filters during maintainance. If you have a canister, no worries.


----------



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a HOB filter. Do you guys think a spare impeller would be a good investment? Is that the only thing that might get destroyed by the sand or are other parts in danger?


----------



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

Cosmoknight74 said:


> I use Penguin filters (330 and 350) on a 55 gallon with sand and haven't had a problem yet. I removed the extension tube so there is only about 6 inches of tube. The extension tube (I thought) stuck down too far close to the sand. I would leave about 3 inches or more if you can between the sand and the intake.
> Right now I have Eco-Complete Cichlid sand mixed with black sand (40#'s eco and 15#s of black). The eco was too white for me, as I was going for a dark look.
> I have mixed black sand with play sand in a 10 gallon tank. Didn't really like it. I put in the play sand then the black sand and hand mixed it, so your way may be better.
> The sand will work it's way down under the rock/gravel. I have some black lava rock in my tank, and I have left some gravel in the tanka nd put sand over it. Some of the gravel showed in a couple fo weeks. It was red gravel that turned light red (almost pink). I was never happy with that look, the wife picked it out since I talked her into the fish tank. Now I run the show (don't tell her that :lol: ).


----------



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

Could I use some sort of prefilter? Like stuffing some sponge into the bottom of the intake tube? Would this damage the motor in the filter by making it pull too hard?


----------



## nugs (Aug 9, 2004)

A prefilter over the intake is your best bet if you're going to use an HOB. It'll also add an additional place for for your bacteria to thrive as well.


----------



## Torrean (Dec 3, 2005)

what do you think the best way to prefilter the intake would be?


----------



## nugs (Aug 9, 2004)

buy a prefilter sponge and slide it over the intake :wink:

I belive Marineland makes an actual filter sponge to slide over one of their powerheads... I can't find it now, but I use those and these, cut to fit:

http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product ... ry_id=2569


----------



## kleigh9 (Oct 28, 2004)

I use these:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW ... mdy00.aspx

Works great! About mixing sand and gravel, I have one tank that has play sand mixed with very small dark brown gravel, and I think it looks good.


----------



## ddarden90 (Mar 16, 2009)

the only time you may have a problem is when your cleaning the sand but there a easy solution just turn off all the filters. there is a video in the video library related to this topic. i have a Tetra Whisper Triad Power Filter on my 20 gal tank with black sand and i haven't had any prolems. for your other question i don't have an answer because i never mixed sand before.


----------

